# This or That



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

The rules are to answer the previous question then state your own.
Example "black or white?"
then you can answer with "white. Red or Blue?" or any question you want.

OK

Racing or Sex?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Racing


Taco's or Burritos


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

burritos

sour cream or guacamole?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

sour cream

boxers or breifs?


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

sour cream
boxers

playboy or penthouse?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

pboy

fingers or toes


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

fingers

X or O?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

fingers
x? wtf? :lame:

new whore thread or this one?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

new whore

WTF or STFU?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

stfu

fifty cent or ja rule?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

fifty cent

AWD or RWD?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

RWD

pussies or cats?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

pussies


snot or phlegm?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

mucus? Phlegm

Korn or Nuts?


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

korn
porn movies or mags


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

movies + ky jelly!

ky jelly or vaseline?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

neither! ky warming liquid.

laptop or desktop?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

desktop

bush or dubya bush?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bush


handjob or masturbate?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

handjob

thong or panties?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

pabties

free bush or dubya bush?


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

Free bush
Boobs or butt


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Butt

lips or eyes?


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

lips
guitar or base?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

base 

cake or pie


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

Cake
OMG i spelled Bass BASE! I'm a dumb ass.
Drivin a KIA or riding a bike.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

riding a bike

pork or beef


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

Beef
Beer or whiskey?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Beer

Nestea or Brisk


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

brisk

cell phone or home phone?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

cell phone

jack daniels or jim beam


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Beam


coke or pepsi?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Pepsi

Mac or windows


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

windows

CD or Ipod?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ipod

Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

neither redhead biatch!!!


pizza or wings


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

brunette
edit: pizza

Vhs or DVD?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

CD pWnz... cheaper too.

Type R or First Time? :wtf:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Type R


help a n00b or flame a n00b?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

help

jon elway or dan marino?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

........


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ok, seems like apache's thinkin hard on that one, meanwhile.....

Dominos or Pizzahut


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

pizza hut

right of left?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Right

Hot or cold


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

cold

wet or dry?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> cold
> 
> wet or dry?


wet

power rangers or power puff girls?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

rangers

oil or cream?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

power rangers

mary kate or ashley


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Mary Kate, oil


Pink or purple?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

both 

vaccum or broom


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

creme ashley purple lol
to fast or to slow


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

edit:^^^^^we are on the same page

pink

slow or fast?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Ok overloading, everyone stop, nose go ahead.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

to slow

apples or oranges?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oranges

hurricanes or tornadoes???

wonder how my family is doing in florida hehe


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

edit: hurricane

Khakis or Jeans?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

jeans

water or juice?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Water.

Leather or Cloth


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

juice....

sex or head?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Sex

BMW 760 or Mercedes S600?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

and cloth...leather gets too frictiony when sweaty


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

BMW

240sx/240Z?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Z

Sunny or Cloudy?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

sunny

freddy/ jason?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Freddy

Streaking or Skinny Dipping at Public Pool?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

jason.


titties or beer?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

streaking beer and titties


shoes or flip flops?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Titties all the way, and shoes.


Hot dog or hamburger


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hamburger

tech or OT?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

OT!!!!

pRetty face, decent bod, or sexy bod, decent face


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

pretty face decent bod (always work on the bod)

glasses or contacts?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Contacts

Jewel case, or plastic/paper material?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

case

books/ magz?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

mag

Colored contacts, or real eye color?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

real

real life/internet?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Life

n00b status or very low rep points?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

low

alien or predetor


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Predator

Only me and you talkin to each other like this, or havin some participation from OT.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> low
> 
> alien or predetor


Predator... dreadlocks pWnz....

I still say Type R on the whole thread...

three wheels or two?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

OT part.

long t-shirt or short skirt (on women...lol)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

errh... participation... sorry.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Long t shirt with no underwear, hell yea.

Hawaiii or Bahamas


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

bahamas

sleep or break morning?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Sleep


junk in the trunk or skeletor buns


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

junk in trunk

ice ice baby or can't touch this?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

touch

Metallic Blue or Metallic Green


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

green

english or different language


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

edit: english, althouhg spanish is sooo damn sexy!!!

blue

married or bachelor


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm in..

BACHELOR! :fluffpol:

B13 or B14?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

b13, duh

shaved or trimmed?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

trimmed

gold or silver?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Silver... its my precious!










Star wars or star trek


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Trekkie...

Steet Fighter or Tekken or Mortal Kombat?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Tekken

Autobots or Decepticons?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Decepticons

glass or plastic?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

plastic

beans or frijoles?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Beans

Ferrari or Lamborghini


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Lamborghini

licked or sucked?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Sucked

Pool or Beach


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

beach

staples or tape?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Tape

Boost or Cubic Cm's (Inches)?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> Tape
> 
> Boost or Cubic Cm's (Inches)?


CC

Carbon fiber or titanium?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

carbon fiber

palestine or israel?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

palestine

osma bin laden or saddam?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Saddam

Leprosy or cancerous growth?


----------



## Dosvp (May 6, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Saddam
> 
> Leprosy or cancerous growth?


^

Leprosy


Wendy's or Wataburger


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

wendys

web cam/ digital camera?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

digital

mother-in-law or ex-wife?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

mother

one on one or threesome?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

one on one

Projectile vomiting or explosive diarrhea?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

uhm...  

black or african american?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Black


Worst thread now or worst thread ever?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Worst thread now

Thread is a repost or is not a repost?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Surely a repost


Lock it or delete it?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Lock it

Yay or nay?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

lets find and bump the old one though.


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> lets find and bump the old one though.


Damn its just a game you don't have to get all pissy.
keep it open or listen to people whine about it being a repost.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Slidin_with_style said:


> keep it open or listen to people whine about it being a repost.


Neither

find the old one and resurrect it :thumbup:


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

if you can find it


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

cheese or bacon?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

bacon

bewbies or poon?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

poon

dsl or cable?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

cable

furry or hairless?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Worst Thread Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

furry...

No limit or cash money millionaires?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

cash anyday...

Nissan or Datsun?


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

Datsun Old school is tight
Matrix Revolutions or The Matrix


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Matrix...

Optimus Prime or Leader 1?


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

Optimus Prime Owns ALL
Honda or DSM?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Honda,

Wendys or BK?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

BK

Tokico or KYB?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Tokico,

MP3 or WMA(Windows media audio)


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

mp3

shaved or hairy?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Someone already said that one, but shaved all the way, as chappelle said in trading spouses as the black man, "Now ive seen the trimmed bush, but u damn close to earth"

Becoming Blind or deaf?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

deaf.
chicken or pie


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

chicken


ban me: yes or no


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

no

Isaac Newton or Stephen HAwking?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Newton

wormhole or faster than light travel?


----------



## Dosvp (May 6, 2004)

Wormhole


Michael Keaton or George Clooney > Best Batman


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Micheal Keaton

The Joker or The Riddler????


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Joker anyday....

this or that?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

both

Old school gameboy or SEGA gamegear?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

Old school gameboy , i still have mine



sex or drugs


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sex is a drug for me

alien or predater


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

I think someone already asked that, id say Alien.


Popeyees CAJUN STYLE, or KFC Spicy crunchy.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hmmm tough choice

korean cajun or american?
lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

hah American.

CEO of Microsoft or CEO of Ferrari?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

duh microsoft, so that way i can buy ferrari


spec-v or altima se-r


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Spec-v, never knew there was an altima se-r, cool.

Hit by car, or rammed by a moose?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

moose

rammed by ron jeremy or hit with a sledge?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Sledge

Flood or Fire?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

flood
domino's or pizza hut


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

I asked that one meself, but i get to answer woohoo, i choose dominoes.

Plastic soldiers or Monkeys in a Barrel?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Plastic Soldiers... 

L6 or V8?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

V8

Audi A8 or BMW 745 (Choose wisely)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Audi A8 no doubt

popcorn or nachos?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

nachos (i likes my cheeze)

american chicks or foreign chicks?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

tough one I love asian women but I love redheads also

redheaded american ******* chicks
tequila or mezcal?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

American chix are too snobby, Asians are hot, german girls love teh cok. 
tequila


Anal or Vaginal?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Vaginal

Supercharger or Turbocharger on a RB? (done both!)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

turbo

Friday night or Saturday night?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Friday night.

N64 or PS1


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> Friday night.
> 
> N64 or PS1


PS1

old school caddy or new school caddy


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Old school, all the way

Flip Phone or normal


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

normal. i always get my ear caught in flip fones.

real live key chains or carabiners?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

carabiners


futon or bed


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Futon

Rap or Rock


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

rock


beer for breakfast or puking


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

breakfast

super charger or turbo?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

turbo


eternal zits or leprosy?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao zits

nascar or formula 1


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

F1

WRC or SCCA Pro Rally


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wrc

mullets or rat tails??


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> wrc
> 
> mullets or rat tails??


def. the mullet


slide down a razor blade into a pool of rubbing alcohol, or be eaten alive by badgers


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dear god razor blade no more badger badger badger badger mushroom mushroom

bills gates or donald trump?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

gates. for the money


stabbed by rusty blade or killed by zombies


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

zombies so I could come back and eat brains

wildest police videos on tv or internet videos?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

tv. i miss cable


water bottle or water bong


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn you I want water bong.....I choose water bottle

watch tv or chat on nissan forums


----------



## Dosvp (May 6, 2004)

Chat


Killer Bees or Chinese Canning


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

both



colin ferrel or will ferrel


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

mmmm depends
will ferrel old school or will ferrel snl?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

snl.


turkey or roast beef


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Turkey and will Ferrel on SNL, old schoolw as funny yet dumb, just like Anchorman.

Watching Porn by yourself or at the firehouse?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

myself.... 


cinnamon life cereal or regular


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

regular.

Beef fajitas, or chicken fajitas?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

beef

blue or red jello


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

red

Tony Montana or any Joe Pescie's mob characters


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

tony montana

midget porn or full frontal male porn?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

ugly... they all look the same in the dark

lights on or off while doing the nasty?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

midget!!!

fat girls or ugly girls?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lights off, ugly girls ( you can still use a paper bag)


flat head or phillips


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

flatheads to sit my beer on

sex or sleep?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

sex('cause I'm gonna get sleep anyway)

bad sex or good bj?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bad sex cause bj's are great but ummmm n/m just bad sex

fine dumb chick or ugly smart chick


----------



## Dosvp (May 6, 2004)

smart and ugly 

cliff diving or hang gliding


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Gliding

Wireless or Cordless


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

wireless

Aliens or Predator?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

predator

mcdonalds or burgerking


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

BK fo shizzle

Road and track or Car and Driver?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Car and Driver

Getting self pwn3d or pwn3d by club mofo


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

MOFOWNED

guitar or bass


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

most of these are type r's. 

Starcraft or Warcraft


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

ill choose starcraft because i know its a videogame (wtf is warcraft?)

flaming bags of dog shit, or rotten eggs?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

LOL, flaming bags.

Billy Madison,( Guy with flaming bag of dogshit on doorstep)
"Its one of those flamin Bags again"
"Dont put it out with ur boot, TED!"
"Dont tell me my business Devil woman"
(Stomps, sniffs)

Watermelon er Cantylope?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

watermelon


fresh cherries or popped cherries


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Fresh please, and hold the bag.

Sleepin with girl, find out its a guy, or just die.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

just die...

lol...and fresh cherries....yum

thinking about sex and just lay there next to her
or waking your girlfriend up, asking, and finding out shes on her period? (guess which i did


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

'fraid I did the same mate.....But I didn't need it, I picked up my RB25 the next day  

Drift or Grip?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

drift...unless theres a telephone pole right there...then i choose grip. lol
wish i had an engine waiting for me tomorrow...but no...just another shitty day at work 

work and be poor, or play and be poorer


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

play and be poorer because there is always goverment cheese

tucked in or pulled out?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ummm....tucked in? pulling out's no fun 

second job and move out of parents house (im talkin 70 hour workweeks with the two combined) or.....
go behind parents back and have g/f staying the night all the time even though they tell you HELL NO!!!, working 40 hour weeks and barely getting by still


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

second job and move out of parents house 

Be blind or unable to speak?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

unable to speak

prematurly ejaculate or VD's


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

prematurly ejaculate 

explosive diarrhea or projectile vomiting??


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

LMAO diarrhea,

Unprotected sex resulting in STD, or protected sex, with a man?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> LMAO diarrhea,
> 
> Unprotected sex resulting in STD, or protected sex, with a man?


Wait.... the protected sex with a man, is that giving or receiving?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Both, and to think ud actually do one of those!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> Both, and to think ud actually do one of those!


STD's can be pretty nasty....


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

No comment, lol.

Emo or Punk.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Punk

Player or hater?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Hater

Bling bling or hemp?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Bling blingin, son.

Cell phone, or high speed internet?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

high speed internet

her fart while you go down on her or
her squeezing/biting your nuts while she goes down on you?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

LMAO, id have to say the bite, i dont like hot air.

Sweet or Sour


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

sour

beef or chicken?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

chicken.

M&Ms
Plain or Almond?"


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Almond

Fruit Rollups or Fruit by the foot?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

http://homepage.mac.com/pbregman/iMovieTheater41.html

heh, fruit by the foot.



802.11b or 802.11g?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

G.

Moose or Gel?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Gel.


Sony or Blapunkt?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bla


Penis lopped off or eyes popped out?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Penis lopped off.

Stung to death, or chewed up by pirahnas.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

definetly the pirahnas


cowbell for eternity, or no sex with a woman again


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

cowbell for eternity, what's wrong wit joo!?

drops of water on your forehead torture or salt on your feet, licked by a goat torture?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

2 fingers or 3


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1 in the front, 2 in the back 


Latina lesbians or black on white?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

latina ******

doggystyle or froggystyle


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

froggy style

word processor or pen n paper?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

pen n paper

water or gatorade?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

water

duke nukem or doom


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

DOOM

Grand theft auto or Gran turismo?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Gran Turismo

Happy Happy or Gay Happy


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

happy happy

disney or 6 flags?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

6 Flags

Dr.pepper or Mr. Pibb


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

dr.

salt or pepper?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

salt.

Bush or kerry?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

kerry's bush

a dime or 10 pennys?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dime, but not money


anal or vaginal


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Vag

turbo or super?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

super

mcgriddle or big mac?


----------



## nemui_panda (Aug 22, 2004)

Big Mac.

AMD or Intel ? _(Sorry if that one has been used, I didn't read 17 pages.)_


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

AMD

Expresso or Cappucino?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

cappucino

mass or definition


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

definition

Take a major paycut and do what you studied to do
or
Take an easy permanent job and get paid more...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

take the easy job

diarrhea for 3 days or constipation for one week?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

shitty question
constipation

hal or nismoprincess?
tell the truth lol


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Nismo

big head, small body. or small head ,big body.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

small head, big body (don't wanna look like a bobble head doll)

road head or mile high club?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

mile high! definitely... 

burger or lambchop?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

burger

bad Sex or masturbation?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

bad sex anytime... at least you can joke about it afterwards... bad masturbation is just pathetic.

sex or a sandwich?


----------



## 3DFanatic (Aug 23, 2004)

*


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

sex

Optical Mouse or OldSchool ball


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

ball

fork or spork?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Spork.
Woman faking orgasm, or have her tell you the truth that u suck


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

truth

takin it or givin it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Giving


Loud stinky fart in a packed elevator or loud stink fart in an important meeting?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

LOL!!
Loud stinky fart in a packed elevator 

Post Whoring or Rep whoring...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rep whoring it's harder

thighs or breasts?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

boobs

dell or compaq


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

dude, youre getting a dell.

white sox or red sox?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

white sox 

Slide rule or abacus?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

abacus

OJ or No J?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

OJ

College or no edumacation, but lots of money?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

$$$

head or handjob


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

Head, are you crazy?

Old school Nokia or Motorola?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hello moto

3-some with ugly chicks or masterbation to playboy


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

3some, paperbag em

Long nipples or short nipples?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

short nipples


penis eaten off by a beaver, or slide down a giant razor blade into a pool of HCL?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

defineitly the dick

commute or dorm?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

dorm

house in south france or flat in scotch country side?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

Flying V said:


> dorm
> 
> house in south france or flat in scotch country side?


Flat.

Living alone, or rooming with ugly chic who wants u.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

alone.


cooking while naked or cooking with the naked chef?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

Flying V said:


> alone.
> 
> 
> cooking while naked or cooking with the naked chef?


Alone, im sorry i dont like long sausage, lol.

5 star Hotel with bed and ugly chic or rundown Motel with couch and hot chic.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

definetly the motel duh. fuck a hot chick any where any day


titties, or nurse costume pics


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

Titties (Nissanchics)

Doom3 or Hlaflife2


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

halflife 2 by far

sneeze or explosive dirrahrea


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

HAHA, sneeze.

Rims or TV in dash.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

rims

volk or HRE?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

HRE

Evo or WRX?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

WRX


sex with five 2's or sex with one 10?


----------



## RafikHasTwoAltimas (Aug 27, 2004)

One ten.

Habing two milfs at a time, or one blonde hotty.(or wahtever hair color)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

milfs


kill room mate for stealing my beer or tell him good job


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

kill
ice cold flat coke, or warm tea


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

warm tea (in Iraq they had this hot sweet tea omg it was so good)

copenhagen or skoal?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

copenhagen (not by actual taste but I like the spelling)


creme soda or root beer soda?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

root beer

herpes or siphillis


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Siph

DVD or VCD?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

DVD

blue or red


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

blue


Lap Top or Desk Top


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Lap Top

Be a Pharmacist or Psychologist.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

pharmacist I don't wanna get into peoples heads

more annoying
rosanne barr or fran dresher?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

fran dresher

more annoying,
rafik or kalel?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

rafik 100%

cheech or chong?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

cheech

krylonkoopa or king koopa?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

krylon, teh duh

mashed taters or light bulbs?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Flying V said:


> fran dresher
> 
> more annoying,
> rafik or kalel?


NO comment. Light bulbs

Which is more annoying,
Satan or Silvia


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

you knocking -silvia-?

tazmainan devil or foghorn leghorn?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> you knocking -silvia-?
> 
> tazmainan devil or foghorn leghorn?


Interesting gossip: 
said I knocking.What kind of food do you like?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

dunno
chicken or fish -silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> dunno
> chicken or fish -silvia-?


Would you like to know? Sounds delicious.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

damn bots, ruin thread.

Chicken or beef?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> dunno
> chicken or fish -silvia-?


 fish

mouse pad or maxi pad?


-silvia-, your grammr pwns


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> apachewoolf said:
> 
> 
> > dunno
> ...


Is the holding of hands a symbolic gesture for humans?
Um, Not mine.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Mouse pad. lol.

Intial v or flying v.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

duh

-silvia- teh OT bitch or Hal


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> duh
> 
> -silvia- teh OT bitch or Hal


I want to have Hal\'s babies


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I guess he answered that one

painted dash or vinyl


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

painted dash

rice or roni?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

roni

full or empty?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

full

paino or chello


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

piano

Big boob bimbo or rich older woman?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

rich older woman

pro sports or college?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

pro

rich and famous
or 
rich and notorious?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

B.I.G.

lotion or ky


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

ky with warming sensations!!

fists of fury
or 
weapons of mass destruction?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

fists

chocolate or sour


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

chocolate!!!

pizza or calzone?


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

Pizza

Military or civilian


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

civilian

delivery or dejorino (sp?)


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

delivery

raped by rabid baboons
or
skinned alive and thrown in vats of lime and salt


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

raped

no legs or no arms


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ban everyone else in this thread

or

close it an let everyone post in a non-whoring manor?


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> delivery
> 
> raped by rabid baboons
> or
> skinned alive and thrown in vats of lime and salt



OUCH!!!!!
neither, raped by fine blonde chick


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> delivery
> 
> raped by rabid baboons
> or
> skinned alive and thrown in vats of lime and salt



OUCH!!!!!
neither, raped by fine blonde chick

Chex mix
Original or sweet and salty


----------



## Shift_drift (Aug 30, 2004)

no legs

kitty kat or pussy?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Putty

dog food
or 
cat food?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> Ban everyone else in this thread
> 
> or
> 
> close it an let everyone post in a non-whoring manor?


close, it's old


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> close, it's old


boooo!!


Keep this thread
or 
start new better one?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Keep it, its been here for a while. Classic.

Counterstrike or Team fortress.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

Counterstrike

C5 or KC10
edit: Those are military aircraft C5 carry's cargo, KC10 take refuels and carry's cargo


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

KC10

Live a thousand years
or
have a thousand mistresses?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

thousand mistresses
have hal ass fuck you with a baseball bat or anal fist with no lube


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Sigh, Fist fuck with no lube. 

MSN messenger, yahoo messnger, or AIM?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

aim

andy dick or dick chaney


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> aim
> 
> andy dick or dick chaney


No dick at all, andy.

Firefighter or Policeman.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

fire

lipstick or lipgloss


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

lipstick

money or charm?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

charm

old school or road trip


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

road trip, just for the ramping tarus part



hotshot headers or food?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

headers

Dr. Dre or snoop dogg?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

dre

private island
or
playboy mansion?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

duh private island

death or destruction


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

playboy

fwd or rwd


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

destruction

poker or go-fish


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

teh ban!

RWD and go fish




porn in HDTV, or porn live


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

live

slap on the ass or slap on the wrist


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slap on the ass, it means something good


warewolf or warewoman


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

were wolf

sleep
or
sex?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

duh, sex


death by beaver or death by paper clips


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

paper clips


death by car accident or gunshot from drug deal


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

drug deal.


some one picking your nose or picking you butt


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

nose

asian or italian food


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you would

asian

Spanish or French cars?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

french

strawberries or cherrys

side note: hahah u nose it...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Cherries.....

Austin Mini with Honda B18C5 VTEC or Datsun 510 with SR20DET?

(Sorry...I couldn't resist...)


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Damn, thats a hard choice.... But i'd have to go with the Datsun, memories of the family car!!

Eat out of the trash
or
be unable to bathe for a month?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

unable to bathe


crabs or severe jock itch?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

severe jock itch.... lesser of two evils

watch pRon with your parents
or 
watch pRon starring your parents?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> severe jock itch.... lesser of two evils
> 
> watch pRon with your parents
> or
> watch pRon starring your parents?


With.

Credit or Debit?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

debit

lose wallet or lose car keys?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> debit
> 
> lose wallet or lose car keys?


Lose car keys, cuz in the wallet is a spare.

Wireless Mouse or Optical Wired.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

wireless...

original or digital remastered?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

original


good grammar or bad grammar ( cough cough RB)


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

bad

lol or lmfa0


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lmafo


pasta or optical mice?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

pasta

crushed ice or ice cubes?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Pasta, small dick, or being fugly.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

cubes

lesbian sister
or gay brother?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> cubes
> 
> lesbian sister
> or gay brother?


lesb sister

Go back in time and change something in the past, or change the future?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lesbian sister

cell phone or blue balls


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

past

buyin a "hooked-up" car cheap or spending a fortune "hooking" it up urself


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

cell fone, hook it up meself

Bewbies in ur face, or a fishy pus?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

bewbies!!!

leprosy
or 
gay sex?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

definetly the leprosy, that way i can go to a remote island like bart and homer



endless diharrea or an HCL bath?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

endless diahrea

at least I can read something while on the pot

Be able to fly
or
be invisible?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

invisible... beer or wine?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

wine

lifetime supply of beer
or 
live a year at playboy mansion?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

the beer, i can watch a year of playboy mansion on TV with my free beer


no teef or no beef


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

no teef, gotta have the penis

no sex for a year or sex with a sexy girl with hiv?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

duh, no sex for a year HIV would suck


dr.pepper or pepper in your Nose, 24/7


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

dr. peppe... shit as big as my nose is....

gay sex or having sex with animals


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

neither, i'll take plain ol' sex for 500 please

bass or guitar


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

bass

loosing ur virginity to the woman of ur dreams or gettin laid multiple times by a decent lookin woman


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

woman of my dreams

busting a nut, or getting nuts busted


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

bustin a nut


turn vegetarian
or 
stop masturbating?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

stop masterbating


fully hairy, or fully old


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

fully old...
I'd hate to be hairy


Date a cute blind girl
or
date a hot chick with no tongue?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

hot one, tell her to stfu the whole time.
Matrix or equilibrium?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

matrix theres more of them.


james dean or elvis


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

James Dean


Bathing in the contents of 20 port a pottys after a chilli cookoff and hardboiled egg eating contest
or
slathering yourself in honey and get thrown into a pit full of rabid female apes in heat?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

ape cause i'd be gettin some

pussy hairs in ur mouth or toilet paper from the bathroom floor in the mouth


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

pussy hairs in mouth 


Get brazilian wax
or
have dentist clean your teeth?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

teef

no penis or no balls


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

no balls
you gotta have the shaft


Find out your dad is gay
or
find out your mom was a prosititute?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

**** dad...

blind or deaf


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Blind..
that was a toughie


Be better looking but dumber
or
be ugly but smarter?


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

Be better looking but dumb

Have shaft cut off
or
Have balls cut off


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

have your balls cut off

dry pasta or dry poon


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

pasta

christina milian or christina aguliaria(sp?)


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

christina milian 

I'm tired of Christina Aguilera....

Be hung by your big toes and whipped until you pass out 
or
trapped in a garbage can and rolled down a mountainside for 10miles?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

whipped toes

hurricanes or earthquakes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hurricanes (because I've gone through those)


have your fingers broken on at a time or have your fingernails pulled out one at a time?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

fingers, nails hurt way to much

$100,000 dollars or 1,000 blowjobs


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

$100,000 dollars 

At least money earns interest....


Alyssa Milano
or
Salma Hayek?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

selma, hard one (get it)

chris tucker or chris rock


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

chris rock

shaving with a dull razor or shaving with a dull butter knife?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

dull razor

community college, or tech school?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

community college (really depends which school we're talking aboot)

no electricity or no water?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

no electricity



get kicked in da nutz or get ass raped


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ whipped by da wifey
< lonely and drinking
V should listen to more alternative rockz


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> no electricity
> 
> 
> 
> get kicked in da nutz or get ass raped


Nutz :balls: 


be slowly impaled by a cactus
or
burned at the stake?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Flying V said:


> ^ whipped by da wifey
> < lonely and drinking
> V should listen to more alternative rockz


 holy shit i posted that in the wrong thread last night!!! 


i pwned myself


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flying V said:


> holy shit i posted that in the wrong thread last night!!!
> 
> 
> i pwned myself


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

Impaled by a Cactus
Take high school over or swim in shark infested water.

OFF TOPIC: Damn this post is looooooooooong. And people said it was gay.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

high school... was fun for me


eurotrip or roadtrip


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

roadtrip?

Jordan or Jacko?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Jordan

Mc hammer or vanilla ice


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

ICE ICE BABY!
Realy small penis or no nuts?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

no nuts



drunk with love or drunk with anger


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

LuV

sex in the morning or sex at night


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

definetly morning



hot chicks for a year or 1 billion dollars!!!!!!


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

A billion?

Camaro or Firebird?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i'd take a transam WS7


french bread or french broad


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

bread, the chicks dont' shave

pizza or chicken fingers


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

chicken fingers
winning a stupid fight or losing a good fight?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

winning all the time

kissing a hot chick or sex with an ugly one


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

kissing a hot chick 
better memories that way...


Nice big bewbies or big luscious lips?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lips fo sho
especially come in handy when it comes time for a hummer


coffee
black or cream and sugar?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Lots of cream and sugar


Bagels or donuts?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

doh*-nutz

jack daniels or wild turkey


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

jack
no contest

sex with 3 decent girls, or the hottest/sexiest chick you have ever seen?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> jack
> no contest
> 
> sex with 3 decent girls, or the hottest/sexiest chick you have ever seen?


hottest/sexiest

kick AJ's ass or get a great blow job?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Can't pass up a BJ, especially a great one.


Be able to have two or more wives
or
be a swimsuit photographer?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Swimsuit photgrapher who gets laid by every centerfold.


17's or 18's?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

17'S

Bang Ms. Universe
or
Bang Ms fitness world?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> 17'S
> 
> Bang Ms. Universe
> or
> Bang Ms fitness world?


Ms. Universe

Be a CIA Agent or a Crime Lord?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Crime lord.

Italian Mafia, or Russian Mob?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> Crime lord.
> 
> Italian Mafia, or Russian Mob?


Italian Mafia, gotta respect a culture where the fatter you are, the cooler you are.

Tittyfuck NismoPrincess or Nissangirlie200SX?


----------



## JayJay (Aug 30, 2004)

RacerJunkie said:


> Italian Mafia, gotta respect a culture where the fatter you are, the cooler you are.
> 
> Tittyfuck NismoPrincess or Nissangirlie200SX?



TF Nissangirlie200sx


Drip or Thrush? lol


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

even in OT that is a lil racy...^^don't even know what that means anymore...

this tread is done i need flyin V or juju to bring it back to life


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah...I have no Idea what that means either.....
So, I'll post my own:

More Ghey retro styled car:
BMW MINI Cooper
OR
VW New Beetle?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

VW New Beetle is TEH GHAY!!

try to have sex in office before quitting
or 
fill women's hand lotion in bathroom with man chowder before quitting?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

do both

bin laden or saddam


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Saddam


try to hook up with coworker with huge knockers
or
stay friends since she is married and knows my family?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hook up with her....

snoop dogg or dr. dre


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

dre


Marry a playboy bunny
or
marry a pornstar?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

bunny

dell or gateway


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Dell

Station Wagon or 50cc Scooter?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Scooters pwn!

Harley or Indian (motorcycles)


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

indian

spanish food or Italian?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Indian! Harleys are too common and usually driven by doctors and lawyers trying to relive the ill spent youth they never had.

240sx or AE86?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

240

drag or drift


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Drag!

Intel or AMD?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Drag-drift is just figure skating for cars

pizza or chinese?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Pizza, it doesnt contain dogs or cats!

Chee-tohs Puffs or Crunchy?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

pizza with chinese food topping (ex honey chicken pizza)

talkin like this (3 of us) or all of OT posting in "this or that"


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

all of OT posting in "this or that"

GTA: San Andreas
or 
GT 4?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Im buyin both


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

^ killed it

GTA!!!

penis wrinkle or loose pussy


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ that REALLY killed it. Dayum!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Flounder said:


> Pizza, it doesnt contain dogs or cats!
> 
> Chee-tohs Puffs or Crunchy?


Cheesy poofs!!

Salma Hayek








or
Angelina Jolie?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

jolie...somin bout her lips


sil-80 or silvia


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Jolie Has DSL! 

Weed or Shrooms?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

neither...cocaine

flying or x-ray vision


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

flying


Aria Giovanni
or
Carmen Electra?

*nws*


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

carmen


no sex for a year or maximum security prison for a year


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

no sex for a year 

Dont want to become someones girlfriend while in prison


date a music star
or
a movie star?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

movies

gummie bear or worms


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Sour gummi worms!!

Marry a billionaire
or
marry royalty?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

billionare, royalty is too proper

goodfellas or scarface


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Scarface

Fall in love
or 
win the lottery?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

lottery...money buys love

beef or pork


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

beef
can't live without ground beef

Ice cream
or
fresh fruit?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

fruit in the ice cream

fruity pebbles or coco pebbles


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Cocoa pebbles


Wide screen Plasma
or
BMW 1-series?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

BMW

R1 or GSXR 1000


----------



## Slidin_with_style (Aug 10, 2004)

GSXR

Call of duty or counterstrike.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

counterstrike

wet or dry ice


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

aye dry ice matey
parrot or monkey??


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

arrgh the parrot on me shoulder, RAAAA!!!

Polly wants a crrrackerrrr er ye want some Rum?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

rum

harcore gay man porn or hardcore tranny porn?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

gay midget tranny porn
:barf:


Daily bj's for life
or
be able to see through womens clothing?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

daily bj's for sure

fist a donkey 
or a sheep


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Sheep
Donkey would kick the hell out of me or bite my arm off


be a drug lord for a year
or
be a real live pirate for a year?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

drug lord

new alty SE-R or maxima


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Maxima









or


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


>



ritz crakers w/

cheese or peanut butter?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Cheese, although peanut butter is good too.


Apache helicopter
or
F-14 tomcat?


----------



## Dosvp (May 6, 2004)

F-14 Tomcat

Skinny dipping with fat chicks or dating your cousin. 

lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

second cousin?

rb 
or 
s2000 motor in a civic?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

S2000

Be an exotic dancer for a gay strip club
or
Join a gay topless car wash?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> S2000
> 
> Be an exotic dancer for a gay strip club
> or
> Join a gay topless car wash?


HAHA, prolly the dancer.

Fruit snax, or a peanut butter samich?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

PB sammich
more protein

No sex for a year
or
win a million bucks?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

bump


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

no sex or money? shit i'll take the money

the ring
or 
the grudge?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

the grudge

no wang, or extremely large man boobies


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

man boobs

best rebounder
dennis rodman or ben walace


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Rodman

Best reciever:
Ben Cahoon or Geroy Simon?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> bump



you = bannable.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

lol thanks mark


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

bannination or super mega maxi bannination?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

bII said:


> bannination or super mega maxi bannination?


super mega maxi bannation for 30 secs


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> super mega maxi bannation for 30 secs


Disfigured Pony or Lotus Elise?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

pony

bumping old threads or letting them die?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> pony
> 
> bumping old threads or letting them die?



Hacking the fuckers to pieces........



END OF FUCKING LIST


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Altim8GA said:


> Hacking the fuckers to pieces........
> 
> 
> 
> END OF FUCKING LIST


end of this thread or keep it goin till its closed?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

keep goin till its closed....

Matrix or Grammaton Cleric


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Matrix

show or go


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

go


5 spoke or 7 spoke?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

5 spoke

2.5 inch or 3 inch


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

3 inch
having sex with your mom, or dad?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

banned by Scott or banned by FCS


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

having sex with *your* mom and banned by FCS 'cause I've already been banned by Scott.



one broken leg or two broken arms?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

by Scott

Kicked in the nuts by Pele, or Baggio


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> by Scott
> 
> Kicked in the nuts by Pele, or Baggio


 (your late) Pele



male doctor giving you a rectal exam or hot female doctor giving you a rectal exam?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

hot female...duh

Athiest or Goth


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

goth cause there is a GOD

hats or beanies?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> by Scott


Granted.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

pwned by scott or banned by scott?

anyone who posts and fails to answer with either of these two questions of this or that will be banned. So don't try to change the subject...

you've been warned...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> pwned by scott or banned by scott?


banned by scott.

Death by electric chair or hanging?


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

Scott said:


> Granted.


HATER!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

UpChuck said:


> banned by scott.
> 
> Death by electric chair or hanging?


The Chair 




Scott said:


> Granted.


Now that's what I like to see, even the sucky threads are moderated. 



umm, apple pie or pumpkin pie?


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

irontom said:


> The Chair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not helping any

apple pie

sex on the counter or on the couch


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

couch

pen or pencil


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

pen

comb or brush


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

TheNose247 said:


> pen
> 
> comb or brush


 comb.

klingons or romulans?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

don't know what they are but i'd take the 1st one


real world or road rules


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> real world or road rules


dont watch either but Road Rules looks slightly more interesting.


History Channel or Discovery Channel?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

discovery

PS2 or XBOX


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> dont watch either but Road Rules looks slightly more interesting.
> 
> 
> History Channel or Discovery Channel?


Discovery channel, you can only see so much programming about Hitler.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

bII said:


> Discovery channel, you can only see so much programming about Hitler.


 next time add a this or that



would you rather have no eyebrows for a month or a uni-brow for a month?


----------



## otakuspeed (Mar 15, 2004)

Uni-brow (u can always shave it)


Nesquik or Ovalteen


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

otakuspeed said:


> Uni-brow (u can always shave it)
> 
> 
> Nesquik or Ovalteen


 (ok you missed the part about "for a month")
Nesquik (I don't do healthy)



cold coffee or hot beer?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

cold coffee

touchpad or mouse


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

mouse (I like the fur)



kicked in the nuts by a NFL punter or ass raped by Ron Jeremy?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

kicked

Two in the Pinkk or one in the stink?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Shocker.... i'lll pick the pink as long as one of them is a dildo..

He-Man or Smokey da Bear


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> banned by scott.


No problem.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

damn that sux, rofl


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

smokey

dog or cat


----------



## FozzieBear (Oct 27, 2004)

Scott said:


> No problem.



you suck, scott! now what am I supposed to do?


DOG!

Go rent a video game or masturbate all day?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Cat

Beach or forest


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

FozzieBear said:


> you suck, scott! now what am I supposed to do?
> 
> 
> DOG!
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA,


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

video game, beach

masturbate on beach, or masturbate at pool


----------



## FozzieBear (Oct 27, 2004)

rafiks2000Altima said:


> masturbate on beach, or masturbate at pool


mastrubate on beach.

six pack or beer belly


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

FozzieBear said:


> mastrubate on beach.
> 
> six pack or beer belly


 six pack

Who the fuck are you? or who the fuck arent you?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

six pack,

torpedo tits, or no tits


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

beer belly

AC/DC or Rolling stones


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

no tits, torpedoes are gross/ total turn off

Banned or not banned?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

ac/dc, not banned, 
ozzy or metallica?


----------



## FozzieBear (Oct 27, 2004)

Flying V said:


> Banned or not banned?



NOT BANNED!! metallica

freddy or jason


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

freddy

nissan 200sx or honda 2000


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

wow so many posts in one minute


----------



## FozzieBear (Oct 27, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> nissan 200sx or honda 2000


2000 sorry

Chevy, Dodge, or Ford


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

dodge, i have 2
get your window busted and stereo jacked, or lose it in a fire


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> dodge, i have 2
> get your window busted and stereo jacked, or lose it in a fire



lose it in a fire



1 day ban by Scott or roll the dice and let Scott chose?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Lose it in a fire....then no body gets it

1 day ban

350Z or porsche boxster


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yesterday was a bad day for b13s,  poor sno lost his in a fire, and i had my window busted and stereo jacked  we need alarms..


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> yesterday was a bad day for b13s,  poor sno lost his in a fire, and i had my window busted and stereo jacked  we need alarms..


That sucks...still rather lose it in a fire than have some bastard jack it


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> Lose it in a fire....then no body gets it
> 
> 1 day ban
> 
> 350Z or porsche boxster


Altim8ga keeps baiting you guys. 

Done.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Everyone wanted to keep this thread open, so have it your way. Only thing is, if you avoid the previous question, fail to answer, or change the subject, you are automatically banned  Thanks for playing...




Altim8ga keeps baiting you guys or Altim8ga continues to pwn you guys?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i'd have to say baitin us...cause i bite

FCS pwnage or altimia pwange


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> i'd have to say baitin us...cause i bite
> 
> FCS pwnage or altimia pwange


 altimia pwnage because I don't know who that is



 a pic of Angelina Jolie sucking your cawk or a pic of Brooke Burke sucking your cawk?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

angelina all the way


having sex with angelina jolie or brooke burke


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Brooke Burke sucking my:









Jim Belushi or John Belushi?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

jim

nicole or paris?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

nicole (shes not a slut)

scott or hal?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

hal, hes funier, and curses at you for no reason.


Logitech or Microsoft mice


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

logitech

ebay motors or autotrader.com


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

ebay

salvaged car the runs, or car from junkyard that needs work


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

neither, i dont buy hunks o' crap


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

so wheres ur other part to your post?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

euro or altezza tails?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

oh, Im eating jello right now so

Finger jello or regular?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

bII said:


> euro or altezza tails?


there's a difference? I'm not a ricer so i wouldn't know.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

reg

lime, or cherry?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

cherry

poweraid or gatoraid


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> cherry
> 
> poweraid or gatoraid


poweraid

light or dark


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

dark

day or night


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> dark
> 
> day or night


night

babies or dogs


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

to eat?> how bout both


chicken or beef


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> to eat?> how bout both
> 
> 
> chicken or beef


chicken is healthier

cookies or hotdogs


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hotdog flavored cookies....ewwwwww

nice warm chocolate chip cookies


apple juice or orange juice


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> hotdog flavored cookies....ewwwwww
> 
> nice warm chocolate chip cookies
> 
> ...


orange

ball or frisbee


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

ball

handball or racketball


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> ball
> 
> handball or racketball


racket

train or plane


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

plane.

lock or keep this thread open?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

keep it open...let the good times roll

fable or grand theft auto


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> keep it open...let the good times roll
> 
> fable or grand theft auto


gta

bush or kerry


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

nader

5 am bedtime or breakin day?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> nader
> 
> 5 am bedtime or breakin day?


5 am...got school at 11am :thumbdwn:

all nighter or quit now


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

not a quitter

nas or jay-z


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> not a quitter
> 
> nas or jay-z


jay-z

biggie or tupac


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

biggie

universial or disney


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> biggie
> 
> universial or disney


Universal

Miami Girls or Orlando Girls


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

miami girls that move to orlando!! yay for me

sex in the morning or sex at night


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> miami girls that move to orlando!! yay for me
> 
> sex in the morning or sex at night


night

doggy or missionary


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

girls with a fat ass....DOOOOOGGGGGGGYYYYYYY


dry or lotion


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> girls with a fat ass....DOOOOOGGGGGGGYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> dry or lotion


dry and bleeding

virgin or slut


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

virgin

sex with herpes for a year or have ur balls cut off cause of cancer


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> virgin
> 
> sex with herpes for a year or have ur balls cut off cause of cancer


balls cut off.. your p.p stik would still work.. and herpes has no cure... but id prefer none...

Anal rape or death


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

anal rape, 

have a black man do that to you, or have a white built guy


----------



## FozzieBear (Oct 27, 2004)

white guy.

Doc Martens or Vans


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Vans

Skater(Skate board) or a Beverly Hills Roller Skater(Skates not Blades) in the 80's


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Old school 4 corner earth movers baby!!


Have your username changed to something humiliating or take a nice long time out from the forums??


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

o you mean blankgazex= black gay sex, yea id take that, rather than the "ban'"


Rain or Snow?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Snow is the best substance ever.

Change or large bills?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

change

Puff or Snuff


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

snuff

magic or heat
(basketball)


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

magic, always l;iked their colors more


Red or Blue?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

black gay sex said:


> = black gay sex, yea id take that, rather than the "ban'"


OK.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Heat, they have Diesel now.

suck









or

lick


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

A) "Altim8ga continues to pwn me and everyone else in this thread. He is the best thing that has happened to this forum in quite sometime. And he is my daddy." 

or 

B) "Scott, I'm a worthless whore and would like to be banned for 2 days, or maybe 3"


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

blue and the pussycat

being able to fly or richest man alive

edit: i'll take A


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

richest man alive

-Ban Altim8GA now
_*or*_
-Ban Altim8GA later


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

now

being banned by an ass-clown or by a 14 yo Canuck?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

irontom said:


> richest man alive
> 
> -Ban Altim8GA now
> _*or*_
> -Ban Altim8GA later



The simple fact that Mr. Nose up ahead of you chose A, that I will continue to pwn people in this thread, denies you the right to have me banned.

Please continue.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

bII said:


> being banned by an ass-clown or by a 14 yo Canuck?


both have done it to me

Glass or Plastic


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

glass

this post whore thread or a new one by UnkalledFor


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

this one...

BJ from homeless woman or BJ from handicapped man


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Bj from a homeless woman (only if she smells like chicken though)


Bitch slapped by an assmonkey or bitch slapped with 3M doublestick tape on your nuts then using it for a bikiniwax?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

the second one

Doom or Duke Nukem?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

black gay sex said:


> Doom


Hamburger Helper or Chicken Tonight


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

chicken

seafood or land mamals


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

black gay sex said:


> seafood or land mamals


land mamMals

Muzzle loader or Bow season


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

muzle or butfucking wha?

loser or ***?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

black gay sex said:


> muzle or butfucking wha?
> 
> loser or ***?


have you no hunting season :dumbass: ???

looser

poor with 12in wang or rich with 3in wang


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

rich, still get laid cuz i had teh money


Black and White big screen, or 13 inch small color


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

13 in colour

Washington Square or MacArthur Park to pick up dope?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

washington square, 

gay avatar or gay sig?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

black gay sex said:


> washington square,
> 
> gay avatar or gay sig?


I'm not gay, so mine both rule. 

M&Ms or Smarties?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

well u have both but i rather have an avatar

grand theft auto 1 or 2


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

GTA 1 da original!

H1 or HMMWV


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

S12ken said:


> GTA 1 da original!
> 
> H1 or HMMWV


bizzump!!!

H1

H2 or H3?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

H2

Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

blonde

cable or sat. ?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Cable

Close or Not?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

close


plump or thin?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thin you fatty fucker!!! :fluffpol: top or bottom???


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

bottom for sure

white or wheat?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wheat

spit or swallow


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

since my girl does.. 

swallows

asian or caucasian?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Asian.

Fancy car or annoying yet extremely Hot Chick willing to do you in a Fancy car.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Fancy car. screw the girl, I could pick up more with a zonda in one night. 


lunch or nap?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

lunch

Famous Star or Whopper?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> lunch
> 
> Famous Star or Whopper?


Whopper. I prefer my food in my stomach, not on my lap. 

300Z TT or Supra TT


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

SUPRA TT


Lock this thread now or wait 5 minutes?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Wait 5 minutes

Be sad or Point and laugh


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

point and laugh

air cooled or water cooled


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

air cooled

shaved or hairy?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> shaved or hairy?


shaved.

Skinny hot chick covered with huge warts or a chubby one with perfect skin.?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

chubby

hot rod or rat rod


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> chubby
> 
> hot rod or rat rod


hot rod

eaten by a shark or raped to death by rhinos? lol


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

am3rican said:


> hot rod
> 
> eaten by a shark or raped to death by rhinos? lol


Eaten by shark.

Herpes or the clap?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

The Clap.




am3rican said:


> hot rod


heh, Hot Rod...
Roddy Piper or Ric Flair?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Ranex said:


> The Clap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piper, flair is a ***...

mark sucks your dick or mark takes it in the ass?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

mark gets gang banged by the denver bronco's


Taco Bell or Jack n the box?


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

Taco Bell.

Slot Machines or Craps?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

brain said:


> Taco Bell.
> 
> Slot Machines or Craps?


craps

2005 base Corvette or 2005 G35 fully loaded


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

fully loaded g35

living with no penis or death


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

ekizz said:


> fully loaded g35
> 
> living with no penis or death


no penis 


lucky charms or cheerios?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

cherios...

Microsoft owns 99% of the world or Andy Milonakas becomes CEO of MTV and THEN own 99% of the world?


----------

